# Compatible motherboards for the XPS 420



## Arokstar (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted to know if there are any compatible motherboards for the Dell XPS 420 desktop comp, I really want to upgrade it with a Intel i7 CPU and more ram but I dont think I can since the stock motherboard doesnt take the i3,i5, or the i7. Im pretty sure I need a new motherboard, but, I dont know which one. I tried looking some up through google but they all say that there arent many. should I just get a new case along with a new motherboard? Or can I save some money and just purchase a motherboard with a new processor?


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Arokstar,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community.

The only motherboard chip-set offered with this system is the Intel® X 38 Express Chipset/ ICH9R.
XPS 420 has the option to install the following Processors, unless you are very particular to replace your motherboard.

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo
Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme (dual-core processor)
Intel® Core™ 2 Quad (quad-core processor)
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo - 2 MB or 4 MB
Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme - 4 MB or 8 MB
Intel® Core™ 2 Quad - 8 MB

Regardless, you can upgrade to other motherboard if it fits in the size of the Chassis. 
The port locations may vary from one another, would recommend you to make sure you check the port locations before investing. 

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Replacing the Mobo in an OEM case can be tricky and expensive.. 
Is the I/O plate removable?
Newer Mobo's use DDR3 RAM.
Many OEM cases do not use standard Mobo mounting pattern.
Changing the Mobo/CPU will require an OS install using a retail version of the OS.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The xps420 uses the BTX form factor. It will not accept an ATX motherboard without you first making major structural changes to the case.

Either upgrade the processor to one of those on the compatibility list, or consider doing a full rebuild.


----------



## Arokstar (Jan 19, 2012)

Might just need to build a new one, thanx guys!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell Motherboard and Case are proprietary in the XPS4xx series there is nothing else that fits in the case, if you did manage to fit a standard BTX board the there is no way to hook up the ribbon cable to the front circuit board that controls the power sw, diagnostic lights, usb ports and audio ports on the front panel.


----------

